# Fox and Hound - Altadis USA



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I need to thank Davetopay for recommending this, he left a post on my BOMB thread and this is the first pack I decided to open out of that box, Dave thanks!!

Distributed by Altadis USA, this 1.5 ounce bag sports a green and black label with a brass bugle in the center. On the bag, is states the mixture is Red Virginia, Turkish, Burley, Latakia, and Perique. My first thought would have to be "wow, that is a lot of different tobacco in one bag". I am a bit excited, I like a nice five country cigar, so I have some high hopes going in to this bag.

Upon opening I notice in small print the cancer warning, I always feel a bit better seeing that, for some reason it makes me wonder if I will ever see a danger label for fluorescent light bulbs containing mercury. Before I even see the tobacco I can smell the Latakia, the hickory smoke is strong and gives off a hint of citrus. Once I look in, I see four main colors, dark brown, tan, brown, and black strips of tobacco.

There is still moisture in the tobacco, I loosely packed it into my new corn cob pipe and gave it a light, surprisingly, I did not need to tamp and light again as this tobacco was already going strong. The burn was really good, I only relight twice due to me not paying attention and spending too much time on notes and not puffing.

The aroma was wonderful, sweet and mild, it added a calmness to my surrounding area.

This tobacco started off really quickly with a lot of flavors, I could not write fast enough. There was a definite cocoa, light coffee, creamer, and sweetness right from the start. Also there was a nice mellow flavor I could not pin point. I was pleased to have put this in my pipe.

Reaching into the middle of the bowl the tobacco remained creamy and it coated the entire mouth and was really chewy. I enjoying this tobacco, the aroma before lighting is far different than the flavor, it is a nice switch-a-roo and unexpected. The flavors continued as they began, picking up a buttery taste and texture to go along with it all. Also that unknown flavor was still there boggling my mind as to what I was tasting and enjoying so much.

I was nearing the middle of the bowl when I figured out what that mystery flavor is. Too my surprise it was fresh homemade bread, the kind Mom used to make.

As I reached the final third of the smoke, I was able to notice the Perique tobacco, giving off that fruity flavor mixed with the Red Virginia tobacco, this was standing out nicely. Once almost done, I was given the slightest bit of sweet spice which I figure was coming from the Turkish tobacco inside.

My final thoughts. I am impressed, this blend is really, really good. It tricked me, I was expecting a bolder smoke, instead I was given a nice medium body and strength experience. What I enjoyed was this tobacco coats the mouth so thick that it gave me the impression I had full body flavor without all the nicotine, it seemed like more than it should be. This is just right for anyone wanting to get into an English tobacco. I would recommend this in a heartbeat. If you get a chance, do not pass this up.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice review, I was pleasantly surprised by this blend as well. Normally Altadis goes the aro-way but Fox-n-Hound is a quality blend for the non-aro smoker.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

this was the 1st english i smoked & i still keep some around-med body/med strength is how i found it too-the flavors aren't as distinct as w/some other englishes, very much run together, but not necessarily in a bad way-there's a lot going on in there & it's hard to seperate one from the other-the only complaint i have is that it seems like they add PG to the tobac, which i guess is fairly common w/OTC tobacs & altadis blends-it's a good intro to english tobacs though, & i think it's something that should at least be tried once


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got a couple ounces of this sitting on the shelf from the start of the year; haven't gotten to really try it yet, as I've been trying to finish up some others that I don't plan on getting again. So I'll be looking forward to trying this soon enough!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike, I am glad you enjoyed it! I my self was REALLY surprised at the complexity and ever evolving nature of Fox and Hound when I first tried it.

I think the rough and wide ribbon cut of the many different tobaccos in this blend leads to the flavors that fade in and out and keep this smoke so interesting. It's almost as if you get to burn one type of tobacco at a time!p


----------

